# Snake used in attack: police



## Fuscus (Sep 11, 2011)

I have to point out that this was less than a kilometre from home.
Snake used in attack: police | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 11, 2011)

What a idiot for using a harmless Murray Darling Carpet Python to threaten police with, this man should have his wildlife licence canceled on the spot and the Python removed.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol, hope he wasn't a club member!


----------



## elogov (Sep 11, 2011)

"One of the police officers grabbed the snake and lobbed it about 10 metres away."

For a said harmless & placid snake they sure didn't hesitate on throwing it .


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 11, 2011)

reptilian1933 said:


> What a idiot for using a harmless Murray Darling Carpet Python to threaten police with, this man should have his wildlife licence canceled on the spot and the Python removed.


 Given he is a foreign national and a assault conviction is deportation worthy, I don't think his reptile license is on the top of his worry list.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 11, 2011)

Its like the guy here, in Rosebud, who threatened police on his front lawn with a 
snake in a bag in one hand, and a big knife in the other hand....
all while wearing just a pair of old jox.
After they cuffed him they rang me to id the snake as a tigersnake.
This guy was on an icecapade.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 11, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> This guy was on an icecapade.



genuine lols


----------



## shanehobbs (Sep 25, 2011)

*Get the facts*

how about getting the truth first hey. 
dont worry after court you will all be corrected,


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 25, 2011)

shanehobbs said:


> how about getting the truth first hey.
> dont worry after court you will all be corrected,



Given that you have only signed up and this is your first post you must know something that differs to the news article.Care to share?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 25, 2011)

Enlighten us shanehobbs.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 25, 2011)

Ah, harmless python,not much of a weapon. One gentleman in Townsville (Shane B.) threw an adult taipan onto his defacto in a domestic dispute. Luckily, the woman didn't get bitten and Shane got 3 years on the top of armed robbery.


----------



## thexbluexfairy (Sep 25, 2011)

This just infuriates me and makes me wonder, have we really gone back a step in evolution?


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 25, 2011)

Look out next people will be weelding geckos at service station attendants on the gold coast in hold ups.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 25, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Look out next people will be weelding geckos at service station attendants on the gold coast in hold ups.


It would work very effectively on my girlfriend.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 25, 2011)

shanehobbs said:


> how about getting the truth first hey.
> dont worry after court you will all be corrected,


Well, according to the article he was due to appear in court over a week ago, so, um, have we been corrected yet?


----------



## shanehobbs (Sep 27, 2011)

ok listen up guys, i dont care who you are or what you have to say about me.

yes i am the guy with the murry darling, he is 6 years old and awesome nature, out of all the snakes ive had hes by far the best. 
ive taken wild snakes home to care for em look after em help them shed get them looking good and release them back where they come from, ive saved red bellies death adders alot of pythons etc. 
now, he is all i have. hes my best friend, and just so you knw you can train them its taken along time and he only dos it with me but he will cruise my house come to my couch slither up on my shoulders and reach round for a kiss and then he chills out for a while.
on the saturday of the incident with the police well. 
ok i had murry around my neck we were at dance school in the car park, all the kids and the people around were happy to come pat him, at this stage evry thing was ok. 
my X girl friend drove in and started going off, we been togeather for 18mths, she would not leave me alone, so i said to my mate who i was with im going to start walking. i walked off she was abusing me i walked past the car accident and i yeelled back get ***d. 
well a cop was rite there and he started stressing out cos i had a snake around my neck, my god. so i kept walking and the cop started at me get the hell out of here with that bloody thing rararara all was swt, i carried on, next thing i had a cop car 4x4 about 5 mtrs off my rear end on the foot path following me. i didnt stop i was on ph to my m8 oi hurry up cops r driving on the foot path following me. my m8 pulled in to a drive way out side a shop where the incident took place as he pulled in antha cop car pulled up i then had 4 cops walking around me, yes i was upset cos i lost my gf etc. im man enuf to admit it, any way a cop said wots ya prob i said what!!! im trying to walk home, and this pig wont leave me alone. well i got charged wiv assult on a cop cos of saying that woops sorry coppa. i went to walk towards my m8 and the cop said dnt walk away from us i said im not doing any thing wrong he said it again i turned lifted my hands up and said i just wanna go ***n home and befor i even finished saying this 3 cops smashed me to the ground the other grabbed and bift murry acros the road well i saw red, hes like my boi it took 4 of them to arrest me and try control me. 
i never hit a cop i swore at em, i rissisted arrest cos i wasnt in the rong. i wanted to get my snake b 4 he got run ova. 
i didntr threaten to harm any one thats just stupid that makes me sik people evn think that. i love animals and i have resued many, 
i have been charged public nuseince, obsruting police and assulting police. 
i am charging the police animal cruilty and police brutality and harsement, im also gng to charge them for damaging my wrist after they had hand cuffs so tight its damaged my ligaments and tendons. they beat the crap out of me i have photos etc to show the damages, i have xrays and doctor certs etc to back me up. its going to be hard but i have 33 witnessis so far. in the paper it states alot of crap, even todays, note they said i was to appear on 18 when its realy the 26th dur, i went to court i adjourned till 10.10,11 

so all of you that bad mouth people, think is this for real. media talk up stories to get paid big money, dnt wory ill charge them to. 
and murry is getting better now 3 weeks lata, thanx for concerns 

thats a bit of my side 
i would never ever use an animal of any sort to halm any one or any thing. thats stupid. 
and i only joined cos i saw this thread and got really upset and i felt u need to hear the truth. 

all i was doing was going home...


----------



## Wally (Sep 27, 2011)

Tell it to the magistrate.


----------



## Trench (Sep 27, 2011)

Police said the snake was not harmed in the incident and was recovering well 

how can something be recovering if it was never harmed


----------



## elogov (Sep 27, 2011)

I suggest you fix your spelling & grammar before you get up on your high horse.


----------



## Trench (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't care what happened just so long as the snake was not harmed

if what you are saying is true shanehobbs, good luck in court but if not.....


----------



## shell477 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wally theres no need to be mean to him


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 27, 2011)

Shane, can perfectly understand that the old bill escalated the matter, been on the wrong end of "policing" on more than one occasion, but walking down the road with a python round your neck is going to raise their attention somewhat! If you're straight! good luck...


----------



## Trench (Sep 27, 2011)

shell477 said:


> Wally theres no need to be mean to him



I'm with him ^^^ 
the media oftan makes a mountain out of a mole hill
what shanehobbs is saying might very well be true but still showing snakes in public with out the right licence is illegal :/


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 27, 2011)

Always good to get another version of the story, the media are known to stretch the truth a bit.
If you didnt mean any harm to the snake, then I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 27, 2011)

Geez the guy signs up to defend himself and all he gets is a lecture on spelling. We all know the media loves to sensationalise everything and peoples perception of snakes would easily lead them to say he was waving it in their faces even if it was just around his neck. And yes there are corrupt cops believe it or not, one of my best friends was killed by them 20 odd years ago. There is no need to be nasty to the guy, he has admitted his faults and it took guts to come on here and out himself as the owner.


----------



## fugawi (Sep 27, 2011)

Its funny....there is always two sides to the story and the truth is usually somewhere towards the middle.

I hope you are successful in court and you look after your MD matey.


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 27, 2011)

Better get a lawyer son, better get a real good one.

Good luck.


----------



## Wally (Sep 27, 2011)

shell477 said:


> Wally theres no need to be mean to him



Fair call, and maybe I was a bit harsh. I understand he's defending himself here, but ultimately it's in court that matters in the end.


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 27, 2011)

Good luck fighting the cops in court, by the way I wouldn't tell them you take reptiles from the wild to fix them up and make them look better. You may end up in a lot more trouble than you are already in.


----------



## shanehobbs (Sep 27, 2011)

you knw what i dont care about my spelling bla bla. 

thank you to the ones that support this matter, and dnt wry the truth will be out on the 10.10.11 or near there. 
murry was throwen in to the road so of coarse hes going to be harmed. 

i dont need your negitivity and i bet if you were here you wouldnt say what ya say on here ta my face hey. thats why u live on these site talking **** about evry one else.

as for snake in public, fk me come on. if they tamme etc y not?????
i mean what are they gonna do bwt wild ones, i bet half u guys gurls wot eva get a shovel and chop there heads off hey, but u wnt admit it. 
i take murry threw the sunshine plaza cops have pat him before ive had him in super markets, come on its like havin a bloody dog man, but its a snake. 
harden up, if ya keep snakes and you keep them in enclosures do you let them out evry day, do you take em ta the park etc, if not ya craul barsteds let em go. 
i love animals and ill speek freely, dont like it dont comment, 

i told my side of the story, just a pitty murry a snake and cant talk,


----------



## shell477 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok i WAS supporting you, but after that rant at everybody, i officially retract my support.

**shakes head sadly**


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 27, 2011)

Nuff said


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't feed the troll yeah?


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 27, 2011)

What a RICHARD CRANIUM you are, it has been stated that it is illegal to parade around the streets with your snake unless you are appropriately licensed. And even then there are restrictions. And you still think because it is "Tame" it is ok, just think, if you had not left the house with your snake you would not be going through any of this.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 27, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> What a RICHARD CRANIUM you are, it has been stated that it is illegal to parade around the streets with your snake unless you are appropriately licensed. And even then there are restrictions. And you still think because it is "Tame" it is ok, just think, if you had not left the house with your snake you would not be going through any of this.



When I parade my snake in the streets I get booked for public indecency....


----------



## nathancl (Sep 27, 2011)

Terry Ogorman is your man, spelling might be off but im sure google will help with that, brissy based lawyer that specializes in police brutality/corruption. really hope you take the charges on the police further, supposed to be there to serve and protect...which in most cases is what they do but some of them are complete knobs.

leave your snake at home next time


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 27, 2011)

Get help D3 lol.


----------



## Morgwynn (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't understand why some people see the need to parade their animals around the streets. It's not a toy that you take down the shops to show off to kids. Do they really think their animals enjoy being poked and prodded? There are licensed demonstrators who can do that and have the proper insurances/public liabilities in case someone gets bitten when the snake gets cranky because it's being mauled about by people. You can't compare them to dogs, it's a totally different type of animal and they aren't social/people-friendly the way dogs are. Besides, would you take your dog into the shops? Nope, because it's not allowed. There's a reason animals aren't allowed in places like that. 

It is completely irresponsible behaviour. Sorry if the cops mistreated your snake, but you were asking for trouble by taking the poor thing into public to show off.


----------



## medz84 (Sep 27, 2011)

one word.....


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 27, 2011)

There is a young girl in my area that has the same mentality, I have overheard her in a pet shop stating that her 9ft BHP was in her handbag (by the look of the bag she was tellin the truth). My younger brother and a friend also saw her on the bus with an adult Carpet draped around her neck, when something was said about it being illegal she replied "its my snake and I can take it where I want,when I want".


----------



## elogov (Sep 27, 2011)

shanehobbs said:


> you knw what i dont care about my spelling bla bla.
> 
> thank you to the ones that support this matter, and dnt wry the truth will be out on the 10.10.11 or near there.
> murry was throwen in to the road so of coarse hes going to be harmed.
> ...



Only commented about your spelling because i fail to understand half of it, & as for the comment about not being up-front to your face. . . . Just because a person is on a internet forum doesn't mean they are spineless.


----------



## Australis (Sep 27, 2011)

I admit, i am one of those "craul barsteds" who don't take my snakes to the park D:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 27, 2011)

Australis said:


> I admit, i am one of those "craul barsteds" who don't take my snakes to the park D:


Bastard. My Darwin loves the swing at the park. The diamond doesn't but she likes the slippery dip.


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 27, 2011)

Australis said:


> I admit, i am one of those "craul barsteds" who don't take my snakes to the park D:



My guys like the seesaws but aren't too keen on the swings.
The slide is another story altogether.


Dam Ab you beat me : )


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 27, 2011)

I just took my "tame" eastern brown to play at the Maccas playground and he seems to have done a runner, so if you see Tex tell him to come home please.


----------



## shell477 (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha you guys are crackin me up lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 27, 2011)

My support was not an invitation to be just as bad as the people attacking you, damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## shanehobbs (Sep 27, 2011)

cheers hey


----------



## shanehobbs (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah ok just going threw this reading all ya comments, point well taken. 

sorry if you took me the wrong way i dont want to offend you. 
I want the truth heard its doing my head in that the media and even the police have made statments that are incorect.
so ill leave it at that, and ill take that suggestion about keeping snakes at home more serriously. 
i never really looked at it the way some of you have said, big eye opener, no ones ever said any diffrent before.


----------



## elogov (Sep 27, 2011)

shanehobbs said:


> yeah ok just going threw this reading all ya comments, point well taken.
> 
> sorry if you took me the wrong way i dont want to offend you.
> I want the truth heard its doing my head in that the media and even the police have made statments that are incorect.
> ...



Thanks for posting something i can fully understand without reading twice lol, I really do hope you beat the charges & your innocence is rectified. i sort of agree with you about having harmless snakes out in public being the same as a dog in a park. . . but dog's have to be on leash's and snakes have to be kept at home.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 27, 2011)

Believe me it does your head in when someone starts lying and making false statements about something you are involved in, it's happened once before with me and the outcome wasn't a good one, (people who stole my car got off scot free because their statements were all collaborated)

Keep your chin up and good luck mate.


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 27, 2011)

ha ha Elogov lol at your signature


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 28, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> ha ha Elogov lol at your signature


I don't live by the sword,
I live by the chemist :shock:


----------



## Beard (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it just me or have other people noticed its a bit odd that this bloke turns up outta the blue to defend himself?

I'm thinking maybe someone is playing shenanigans


----------



## mattyg (Sep 28, 2011)

throwing it 10 metres??? really???? talk about police brutality i hope the murry darling sues lol


----------



## shanehobbs (Sep 29, 2011)

yup i have just signed up to defend what i was seeing over the net, 

ha wouldnt that be a benifit. lucky for me there were people watching what was happening, ive been and got afridavits etc and they backing me up, if it wasnt for my mate running for murry the car comming up road would of run him ova.

let yaz knw what the out come is in 2 weeks.
cheers


----------



## elogov (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck mate, I doubt you will find out in 2 weeks though my guess is it will be an ongoing case for several months.


----------



## Koula (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah, that sucks - typical of the media to paint you out to be some psycho, most likely cuz a "giant man-eating killer snake" was involved. -_- What was the ex-girlfriends problem anyway? 

I sometimes take my big pussycat of a Murray Darling "Locke" down to the local pet store to 'show off', usually after he's shed his skin and had a meal and a few days rest so he's at his best. I don't think I'll ever take my Bredli, he's a right royal spitfire! Amazingly enough, more people that come into the store seem to freak out over my bluetongue lizard. (and no, I don't go shoving it in customer's faces or waving it around like a ragdoll, I usually wont let people touch them, but some of the kiddies and wimminfolk like to pat the bluey (and go nuts when they see his tongue dart out). It's good to let pet/tame reptiles be seen by the public eye, imo (especially in the right sort of places/controlled areas) - you'd be amazed how many reptile-fearing people have a change of view and heart on the animals once they've seen them up close... and nothing is more cuter than a little kid's face light up at the sight of something they don't see everyday up so close. (the bluey's tongue is a big hit with the ladies) 

But anyway, keep us informed on what happens, and I hope the courts take your side.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 12, 2011)

Koula he pleaded guilty to public nuisance and trying to throw his MD into a cop car at a policeman.


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2011)

something very fishy about you shanehobbs.. 

I checked your profile and its says QLD.. 

I then checked your IP address and theres a shared IP with a member (last activity sept 2009) from cairns whose email address belongs to an electrical firm in victoria (when googled) this same members profile says hes from cairns Qld but also has a live ID email that when searched on facebook goes to a bloke from victoria with a different name to the one in his APS profile..

this cairns member also has a skype name that has the same APS user name as a banned user who has the same name as this facebook person from victoria but whose profile says deeral QLD..

so as I said.. seems very fishy to me.. and all this is confusing 
so Ive banned you and your alter ego from victoria / cairns so now all "three" of you are banned.. 

goodbye


----------

